# New SMR Track



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Last night marked the debut of a new Shoreline Model Raceways track. As you can see from the picture the track is shaped rather like a boomerang. The track is fast, but the kinks in the straightaways make it a lot more interesting to drive than a regular oval.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Cool track!! Now I'm craving jelly beans though!! :lol:


----------

